# How true!!!!!!



## Blade96 (Jan 29, 2011)

Where Do Pets Come From? 

A newly discovered chapter in the Book of Genesis has provided the answer to "Where do pets come from?" 

Adam and Eve said, "Lord, when we were in the garden, you walked with us  every day. Now we do not see you anymore. We are lonesome here, and it  is difficult for us to remember how much you love us." 

And God said, I will create a companion for you that will be with you  and who will be a reflection of my love for you, so that you will love  me even when you cannot see me. Regardless of how selfish or childish or  unlovable you may be, this new companion will accept you as you are and  will love you as I do, in spite of yourselves." 

And God created a new animal to be a companion for Adam and  Eve.>>And it was a good animal. And God was pleased. And the new  animal was pleased to be with Adam and Eve and he wagged his tail. 

And Adam said, "Lord, I have already named all the animals in the  Kingdom and I cannot think of a name for this new animal." And God said,  " I have created this new animal to be a reflection of my love for you,  his name will be a reflection of my own name, and you will call him  "DOG." And Dog lived with Adam and Eve and was a companion to them and  loved them.And they were comforted. 

And God was pleased. 

And Dog was content and wagged his tail. 

After a while, it came to pass that an angel came to the Lord and said,  "Lord, Adam and Eve have become filled with pride. They strut and preen  like peacocks and they believe they are worthy of adoration. Dog has  indeed taught them that they are loved, but perhaps too well." 

And God said, I will create for them a companion who will be with them  and who will see them as they are. The companion will remind them of  their limitations, so they will know that they are not always worthy of  adoration." 
And God created CAT to be a companion to Adam and Eve. And Cat would not  obey them. And when Adam and Eve gazed into Cat's eyes, they were  reminded that they were not the supreme beings. And Adam and Eve learned  humility. And they were greatly improved. 

And God was pleased 

And Dog was happy. 

And Cat didn't give a darn one way or the other.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Genesis 1:30 "...Also to every beast of the earth, to every bird of the air, and to everything that creeps upon the earth, in which there is life, I have given to Man for dominion; except, of course, for the cat."


----------

